# Need to return to Virtual copy without soft proofing



## free2australian (Mar 8, 2013)

I Have Lightroom 4 and a Mac

I am unsure how the  "option to create virtual copy of Soft Proofing" happened , but today when creating a virtual copy  the message came up and I am unable to get rid of it while editing.    Now  everytime I edit a photo this request repeats itself.  As I do not print my photos and thus do not use soft proofing, I wish to undo this option..  Please advise how I return to my normal editing without this option coming up.

thank you


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 8, 2013)

I suspect you are working in Soft Proofing mode. Does Develop have a paper-white background? In Develop, go to the menu item View > Soft Proofing and see if the item Soft Proof is ticked. 

If so, choose it and you will return to normal mode. Alternatively, S is the shortcut for toggling Soft Proofing - you've probably pressed it by mistake.

John


----------



## free2australian (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you John. when I came back to Lightroom the soft Proof had disappeared.


John 
Off the Topic.  
I love toning for Black and White and would like some advice in toning in Lightroom.  The split tone in Lightroom for green/blue is easy effort.  But I would like to have various toning of  browns, yellows , blacks and white in some black and white photos.  Is there any way to achieve this in Lightroom 4?

Since upgrading to Mountain Lion the color picker is not able to be moved  off the photo to pick  more colors - I find the Lightroom color swatch  has limited color tones.

Sue


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 10, 2013)

Shall we carry that on in a separate thread Sue?  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?18853-Choosing-Colours-for-Split-Toning  Saves confusion!


----------



## free2australian (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks for that Victoria , memory is not a good as it used to be -  Is there anyway to use the eye-drooper to obtain grays and blacks - I have tried everything , no joy

Sue


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2013)

Dragging to the bottom of the color picker would get you greys and blacks - anything on saturation 0


----------

